# New Member Here



## etcdrama (Aug 20, 2009)

Hey guys I'm the Technical Director at my local High School. I also happen to be the Vice President of the Thespian Soceity here. We just got a brand new total theatre renovation with completely new (well almost) lighting system and a completely new rocking sound system! I have the pleasure of building up a technical department again and I can't believe how much interest there is in it!

Some of the equipment we are running now is:

Lehigh Rendition 48/96 (Not sure if I love/hate this yet)
Yamaha MG32/14*FX Mixer
4 Electro-Voice SxA250's

*With the school year just starting up we finally had the chance to set all this up. Still trying to locate the missing gels and extra lamps (Which seem to have disappeared). Workmen must have misplaced them.


Well anyways I hope that helps!


----------



## gafftaper (Aug 21, 2009)

Welcome to the Booth! 

Lehigh Rendition. I got the full demo of that board at LDI last year. It's a good example of the second tier of consoles. It's not an ETC or Strand console but it seems to do it's job well and has some nice features. It looks easy to learn to use. It has the look and feel of a modern update of an ETC Express (if you know how much the Express is loved in the industry that is a pretty nice compliment). I was pretty impressed and my feeling was the only thing wrong with it is the price. The list price I was told at LDI was significantly higher than the list price for an ETC Ion WITH a fader wing!:shock: Which is more than a little crazy, as Ion is a far superior console made by the most trusted company in the industry. Hopefully they have done something about that. The Lehigh company itself seems like a decent operation that's been around 30 years or so. I suggest you give them a call and start asking questions. Get to know their tech support people a bit so that you have a good relationship with them before you have any critical problems. 

Other than that welcome to the Booth! We are happy to help you out how we can. Don't forget to use the search function, the archives are full of gold! Check out our wiki too!


----------



## Dionysus (Aug 27, 2009)

Welcome to the booth Etcdrama. I was the TD at my highschool once, our community theatre group certainly won't have someone so young on their board of directors (against the rules). You have to be at least 19 I believe.

Anyways I've never heard of the Lehigh Rendition, I'll have to give it a look-see out of curiosity.

I've never been huge on yamaha consoles, but I love EV.

Anyways again welcome, I hope to see you really explore the site. There is a lot of killer information hidden away around here. If you have any problems or questions, give them an ask. The people here are very friendly and more than willing to give you some good and varied suggestions.


----------

